# Tren and anxiety, who's had it?



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

As above, who's had this and what symptoms, experience did you have? Thinking I might have this after 1 week


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Anxiety, insomnia, and general negative moodiness. Ugly drug for me. Great if you can handle the sides and it fits with your lifestyle though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

3 weeks in on first tren ace blast and apart from night sweats,shortness of breath it's not bad at all so far for me.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

SK50 said:


> Anxiety, insomnia, and general negative moodiness. Ugly drug for me. Great if you can handle the sides and it fits with your lifestyle though.


Never suffered anxiety before but at the minute I have a funny feeling in my chest, similar to what I get sitting on a plane waiting to take off as I hate flying, it's a bit like excitement feeling but with fear, is that similar to what you had mate? or anyone else on here? It's horrible but not sure if it's down to something else


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> 3 weeks in on first tren ace blast and apart from night sweats,shortness of breath it's not bad at all so far for me.


You should make a thread


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

T100 said:


> Never suffered anxiety before but at the minute I have a funny feeling in my chest, similar to what I get sitting on a plane waiting to take off as I hate flying, it's a bit like excitement feeling but with fear, is that similar to what you had mate? or anyone else on here? It's horrible but not sure if it's down to something else


I have general anxiety and I find its accentuated with trenbolone...

The more you worry about it the worst it will get


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> You should make a thread


Might start logging it.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I know the Tren is working because I start thinking the Mrs is being unfaithful.

Usually starts with the dreams, I wake up and tell her had a dream where she cheated on me, and she's like "on the tren again then?"

The other thing is if something happens out of the blue I get pretty nervous at first when I would never usually do.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

T100 said:


> Never suffered anxiety before but at the minute I have a funny feeling in my chest, similar to what I get sitting on a plane waiting to take off as I hate flying, it's a bit like excitement feeling but with fear, is that similar to what you had mate? or anyone else on here? It's horrible but not sure if it's down to something else


It's not anxiety caused by tren it's just in your head.

I bet you read up a fvck load of bad stuff on tren before you started using.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> It's not anxiety caused by tren it's just in your head.
> 
> I bet you read up a fvck load of bad stuff on tren before you started using.


Not really mate, I've ran tren a last time and was fine, started my cycle 1 week ago 500mg test e 300mg prop and 300mg tren e, 4 tabs of t3 at 50mg

Ended up in A&E 4 days after starting but I'm putting that down to the t3,but still don't feel right, not sure whether to stop the cycle now and wait a few weeks, only 4 jabs in so far


----------



## Franco74 (Oct 6, 2005)

I've tried Tren twice in the 26 years I've trained and gave me massive anxiety both times. Worrying about really stupid stuff, and I'm very laid back normally.

Some things just don't agree with some people. Wish it did, as I've only heard good things about tren physique wise but never got past the first week on.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

After 4/5 weeks started to suffer from anxiety and paranoia Whilst using tren, swear I had same issues with Deca. When it gets to much I leave the oil out. I'm fine on D/bol and test though.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Had a touch of paranoia on my tren honeymoon, but I feel they lied about the ester.

This time it feels like I'm on hex, getting all of the positives, and very few negatives bar being hot all the time and slightly narky.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

T100 said:


> Not really mate, I've ran tren a last time and was fine, started my cycle 1 week ago 500mg test e 300mg prop and 300mg tren e, 4 tabs of t3 at 50mg
> 
> Ended up in A&E 4 days after starting but I'm putting that down to the t3,but still don't feel right, not sure whether to stop the cycle now and wait a few weeks, only 4 jabs in so far


Why did you go to A&E? From what I quoted last time it seemed more like general anxiety rather than being caused by an outside source and the fact you went to A&E may be the reason, because now you could be worried about going again.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Why did you go to A&E? From what I quoted last time it seemed more like general anxiety rather than being caused by an outside source and the fact you went to A&E may be the reason, because now you could be worried about going again.


The t3 I was taking caused a thyroid storm, wasn't a pleasant experience, still getting the odd fluttery and pain in my chest which is why I'm maybe going to stop the cycle for a few weeks


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not enjoying my run on Tren at the moment. It's my first time with E instead of ace. 5th week in and I'm getting pretty poor sleep and some mild night sweats. That would be manageable if it weren't for the anxiety. The tren makes my heart beat quite fast and very heavy, which in turn makes me anxious so more adrenaline is released and my heart beats faster lol. Worried about It just giving out. I'm only on 300mg a week.

If it wasn't for the fact I can't afford an alternative, I'd probably ditch the tren. I'll see how I cope as the weeks go on. In the future I'll stick to npp which I get on very well with.


----------

